# Update -- Sad day Listed Homestead



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

First thanks to all of my friends here that have been holding my hand (cyberly) thru this ordeal. Your thoughts, prayers, and advice have been a God send more than you could ever know.

Second: Everyone needs to talk with their spouse, partner, whoever it is that will be left when you pass and have a plan in place. Making any decision during this time is hard, and making life changing decisions is a nightmare. Having literally just moved put Ron and I in a rather unique position, but still HAVE a plan. 

Now for the update. I am still going back to Omaha, however am going back to our house we were living in when we moved. I also have a rental property there which is where I had originally thought about moving back to as it is smaller, located in a subdivision, and closer to shopping etc. I changed that decision based on the fact it was in a subdivision and I just don't want to live in one. 

I will now be moving back to Ft Calhoun NE pop: 856 in my too big house that sits on .89 acres. I can keep my tractor, camper and equipment trailer in my yard where they have always been. I still have room for my garden and the fruit trees are right where I left them. I can't have livestock as I am still in town limits (barely) but think I can keep chickens. I am only 20 miles or so out of the city which is where I worked and will return to my job. The down side is the size of the house which is 2350 sq ft with a full basement. 

So everyone give me your opinion as I don't really see a down side but then again I still want other views.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Right now you need to be where you are the most comfortable. It sounds as if the only downside is the size of the house; however, you can close off the parts of the house you don't use. I am very envious of your basement. That is a prepper's dream come true as a storage area.

I suspect you've already thought through everything which is why you came to the decision the Ft. Calhoun area, as well as the house, is the best place for you to be. If you're looking for validation - for right now, for this time in your life, for everything you know at this point - this sounds like it is a good decision. A year from now things may change. That's a whole year from now. 

Best of luck and please keep in touch.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree with Country Living, do what's best for you and what makes you comfortable for right now. Later on, if or when things change, you can address them as they come.


----------



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

Country Living said:


> Right now you need to be where you are the most comfortable. It sounds as if the only downside is the size of the house; however, you can close off the parts of the house you don't use. I am very envious of your basement. That is a prepper's dream come true as a storage area.
> 
> I suspect you've already thought through everything which is why you came to the decision the Ft. Calhoun area, as well as the house, is the best place for you to be. If you're looking for validation - for right now, for this time in your life, for everything you know at this point - this sounds like it is a good decision. A year from now things may change. That's a whole year from now.
> 
> Best of luck and please keep in touch.


Country Living: If you are jealous of the basement, I probably shouldn't tell you it also has a sub basement/root cellar area... as well as a canning kitchen already in the basement. Additionally it has a heated metal building as well as a small barn the size of a 1 car garage.

As it has always been just Ron and I in the house we normally kept the living room/dining room area closed off and lived in the kitchen/family room area. The reasons we moved to SD were to down size, have a rural property, and the tax advantage... NE sucks for taxes.

As far as validation you are correct. No one on the forum knows me personally nor has an agenda. While I love my kids dearly, they have a skewed view of what I should do. They would both be happier if I rented an apartment in the city.... or sold everything and moved in with them that isn't going to happen!!! This also goes back to making major decisions so soon after Ron passed.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

Grakita-
I will add to the chorus of do what you believe is right and comfortable for *YOU* at this point in your life.

I lost a long-time spouse to a fast moving and virulent pancreatic cancer in 2010. To say it was difficult would be the understatement of the 21st century... but you *do* come through it and you *do* survive... and after a time, if you keep your head screwed on straight, you will once again find joy in life.

Remember the good, live in the moment and choose to be comfortable and happy.

Prayers sent.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Good luck whatever you decide to do. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Live Country said -- this is the best for you now. Getting it together is the main thing now. Your circumstances may change in a year, but you can re-evaluate and adapt then. Best of luck with everything and keep us posted. Thoughts and prayers for your safety and sanity. :flower:


----------

